# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  المؤسسات الصناعية الاسرائيلية

## عبدالكريم اللواما

*   اسرائيل وصناعاتها والدعم الدولي الغربي الا محدود

          مؤسسات الصناعات الحربية والمنتجات العسكرية الإسرائيلية: 

                  مؤسسة الصناعات الجوية الإسرائيلية  (IAI): 

تأسست عام 1945 لصيانة وإصلاح الطائرات المدنية والعسكرية، وهى مملوكة للدولة، وتعتبر اليوم من أضخم المجمعات الصناعية في إسرائيل على الإطلاق، حيث يعمل بها أكثر من 25000 عامل، وتقوم بتصدير 60% من منتجاتها للخارج والباقي لصالح المؤسسة العسكرية، ويبلغ متوسط دخلها السنوي 1 - 2 مليار دولار، وقد أنتجت المقاتلات (كفير)، (لافي) (فانتوم 2000) والطائرات المروحية مثل (وست وند)، أما قسم الإلكترونيات فيضم عدة شركات منها (ألفا) المتخصصة في صناعة الرادارات، بالإضافة للشركات (تامام)، (م. ب. ت)، (م. ل. م)، والتي تنتج مجموعة متنوعة من الرادارات البرية والجوية والبحرية والدفاع الجوي، ونظم القيادة والسيطرة للصواريخ (جبرائيل) البحرية، ومعظم توجيه الصواريخ جو/ جو.

- مؤسسة الصناعات العسكرية الإسرائيلية  (IMI): 

من أقدم مؤسسات الصناعة الحربية في إسرائيل، وتتبع وزارة الدفاع، وبدأت أعمالها بتصنيع الأسلحة الصغيرة والذخائر الخاصة بها، ويعمل بها اليوم أكثر من 15000 عامل، وتبلغ قيمة مبيعاتها في السنوات الأخيرة ما بين 800 - 1000 مليون دولار، منها 40% مخصص للتصدير، ويتنوع إنتاجها ليشمل بجانب الأسلحة الصغيرة، الأسلحة الثقيلة مثل الدبابة (ميركافا)، والمدافع 105مم بأنواعها، والعربات المدرعة، والقذائف الصاروخية، والمدافع المضادة للطائرات، ومعظم أنواع الذخائر والألغام، وأجزاء من نظم الصواريخ جو/ جو، والقنابل الارتجاجية، مواد الحرب الكيماوية، والمواد المتفجرة بأنواعها.

- مؤسسة رافائيل  RAFAEL)): 

تعرف بأنها (هيئة تطوير الوسائل الحربية)، وتتبع وزارة الدفاع، وهدفها الرئيس البحث وتطوير وسائل قتالية جديدة اعتمادًا على التكنولوجيا المتقدمة، ووضع الخطط والبرامج المختلفة الخاصة بتطوير وسائل وتقنيات تبرز الحاجة إليها، إما بالتصميم المحلي أو الحصول على رخصة بها من الخارج، كما تصنع ما تقوم بتصميمه وتطويره من أسلحة ومعدات، وأبرزها الصواريخ الموجهة، ومعدات التوجيه والتصويب، والحاسبات الإلكترونية، وأجهزة قياس المسافات الإلكترونية، وقد قامت بتصنيع صواريخ أرض/ أرض، أرض/ جو (مثل شافيت - 2)، ونظم توجيه، ونظم حرب إلكترونية، ووسائل حرب إلكترونية مضادة، وقنابل ذكية، ويبلغ عدد العاملين فيها نحو 6000 عامل، وتبلغ قيمة منتجاتها حوالي 500 - 800 مليون دولار.

- شركة أحواض السفن الإسرائيلية  (ISL): 

شركة حكومية مركزها حيفا، يعمل بها نحو 1000 عامل، تمارس أنشطة عسكرية ومدنية في مجال بناء السفن بأنواعها، وقد قامت بإنتاج لنشات الصواريخ، وسفن إنزال الدبابات، وزوارق الدورية السريعة، والصواريخ سطح/ سطح (جبرائيل) وتصدر منها ما قيمته 500 مليون دولار سنويًا، وتقوم ببناء زوارق صواريخ (ويشيف) لصالح الهند.

- شركة سولتام  (SOLTAM): 

إحدى شركات مجمع (كور KOOR) الصناعي التابع للهستدروت - اتحاد العمال الإسرائيلي - وتنتج الهاونات بأنواعها وذخيرتها، وذلك بالتعاون مع شركة (تابيلا) في فنلندا، وقد بدأت في سبعينيات القرن الماضي إنتاج المدافع 155مم، وبلغت صادراتها منه عام 1979 ما قيمته حوالي 60 مليون دولار، كما تنتج ذخائر هذا المدفع بأنواعها.

- شركة تاديران  (TADIRAN): 

ملكيتها مشتركة بين وزارة الدفاع ومجمع (كور)، وتنتج البطاريات الجافة، والأجهزة اللاسلكية، والصناعات الإلكترونية مثل الحاسبات وأجهزة الاتصال ومعدات التشويش، والطائرات بدون طيار لمهام الاستطلاع والقيادة والسيطرة، بالإضافة لمنتجات تخدم القطاع المدني.

- شركة بيت شيمش  (Bet- Shemsh): 

وملكيتها مشتركة بين الدولة ورجل أعمال فرنسي يملك شركة فرنسية لإنتاج المحركات النفاثة الخاصة بالطائرات (نوحاماحستر)، (كفير)، (فانتوم - 4)، ومحرك المروحية (سوبر فريلون).

- شركة إيلوب  (ELOP): 

متفرعة من شركة (تاديران)، وتنتج المعدات ذات التكنولوجيا المتقدمة مثل نظم الرؤية الليلية السلبية، ومحددات الاتجاه، ومحددات المدى، ونظم المراقبة البعيدة.

- شركة اليسرائيل  (AEL- ISRAEL): 

يشترك في ملكيتها شركة (تاديران) وبعض المستثمرين الأمريكيين، وتنحصر أعمالها في إنتاج أجهزة ومعدات الاتصالات، والحاسبات العامة الرقمية.

- شركة البيت  (ELBIT): 

تملكها شركة (ديسكاونت انفستمنت)، وتنتج أجهزة الاتصال اللاسلكية، والحاسبات الإلكترونية (كمبيوترز)، ونظم الشفرة المتخصصة، وأجهزة التصويب للطائرات والدبابات.

أبرز اتجاهات التصدير حاليًا: 

تركز إسرائيل حاليًا على تصدير المعدات ذات التكنولوجيا المتقدمة، وذات الأصل الأمريكي، والتي تعتبر شديدة الاحتياج في مناطق التوتر والنزاعات في العالم، ومن أهم هذه المعدات نظام رادار الإنذار المبكر المحمول جوًا (فالكون)، خاصة في كل من الهند والصين، حيث باعت إسرائيل إلى الهند ثلاثة أنظمة (فالكون) بعقد قيمته 1.1 مليار دولار، ولا تزال المفاوضات جارية مع الصين للتحايل على المعارضة الأمريكية لصفقة بيع عدد غير معروف من هذه الأنظمة في صفقة قيمتها حوالي 2 مليار دولار.

كما تقوم إسرائيل بتصدير طائرات بدون طيار (شماوت، ماستيف، هانتر) إلى كثير من دول العالم بما في ذلك الولايات المتحدة بأفرع قواتها المسلحة الثلاثة البحرية والجوية والبرية، ويعتبر نظام الصاروخ (أرو/ حيتس) المضاد للصواريخ من أبرز المعدات الحديثة التي تصدرها إسرائيل إلى تركيا والهند وغيرهما من الدول، حيث يبلغ حجم صفقة الصواريخ (أرو) للهند 2.5 مليار دولار، في ذات الوقت الذي تسعى فيه  إسرائيل لتصدير تكنولوجيا أقمارها الصناعية التجسسية من طراز (أوفيك)، وذخائرها الذكية (صواريخ جو/ جو، جو/ أرض، ومقذوفات مدفعية موجهة)، وزوارق الصواريخ (ريشيف)، كما تطور (إسرائيل) المقاتلات الهندية ذات الأصل الروسي (ميج - 21) وتحديثها بأنظمة توجيه رادارات وأنظمة اتصالات من صنع إسرائيل، هذا بالإضافة لتحديث المقاتلات التركية (ف - 4)، والدبابات التركية (م - 60أ) ذات الأصل الأمريكي.

منتجات الصناعات العسكرية الإسرائيلية: 

وأبرز منتجات الصناعة الحربية في إسرائيل الآتي:

- الأسلحة الصغيرة والخفيفة: البنادق الآلية (جليل)، والرشاش القصير (عوزي)، والرشاشات الخفيفة والمتوسطة والثقيلة بأنواعها وذخائرها، وتبيعها لمعظم دول العالم.

- المدرعات: تصنيع الدبابة (ميركافا 1، 2، 3، 4)، وتحديث الدبابات الروسية المتقادمة، وتصنيع العربة المدرعة (راقي) والعربة المدرعة (شاوت)، وتطوير العربة المدرعة الأمريكية م- 113 بتسليحها بصواريخ مضادة للدبابات، واستخدام دروع المواد المركبة والدروع الفعالة والدروع (شوبهام).

- المدفعية: تصنع (إسرائيل) المدافع 105مم، 155مم المجرورة وذاتية الحركة، وأيضًا 105مم، 120مم الخاصة بالدبابات، بالإضافة للهاونات 81مم، 120مم، 160مم (سولتام)، ومهاجمات الصواريخ المتحركة متعددة المواسير (زئيف مار 290مم)، (لار 160مم)، (مار 350مم) مع إنتاج الذخائر التقليدية والحاملة لألغام وقنبيلات مضادة للدبابات وعنقودية وفوسفورية موجهة ذاتيًا، مع تصنيع أنظمة إدارة النيران الآلية الخاصة بها مثل الرادارات ووحدات التحديد بالصوت والطائرات بدون طيار.

- الأسلحة المضادة للدبابات: تنتج (إسرائيل) الصاروخ الأمريكي المضاد للدبابات TOW بأنواعه، والصاروخ (دراجون) والصاروخ (ماباث)، والصاروخ (لاهات) وجميعها من الجيل الثاني الموجه بالليزر. أما الأسلحة المضادة للدبابات غير الموجهة فتنتج (إسرائيل) القواذف عديمة الارتداد 82مم، 90مم، 106مم، والصاروخ B-300.

- الطائرات: تصنع (إسرائيل) المقاتلة (كفير) نقلًا عن تكنولوجيا (ميراج) الفرنسية، كما أكملت إنتاج نموذجين من المقاتلة (لاقى) في التسعينيات نقلًا عن التكنولوجيا الأمريكية في المقاتلة (ف - 16)، ثم أوقفت المشروع للتكلفة العالية، وأجرت مؤسسة الصناعات الجوية تحديثًا للمقاتلة الأمريكية شماي هوك، والمقاتلة (فانتوم) إلى (فانتوم 2000)، كما أدخلت تعديلات على المقاتلة (F-16D) هذا بالإضافة إلى إنتاج طائرات تدريب (فوجاماجستر)، و((Sea Scan، Gambit)).

- الطائرات بدون طيار: أنتجت (إسرائيل) طرازات متعددة ذات استخدامات متنوعة، بدءًا بالاستطلاع وإدارة النيران، وانتهاءً باستخدامها كأسلحة خمد بتحويلها إلى طائرات متفجرة في الأهداف، وبتسليحها بصواريخ مضادة للدبابات، حيث يتم تشغيلها وتوجيهها نحو أهدافها من محطات أرضية، ومن الطرازات التي تنتجها (إسرائيل) ونجحت في تسويقها (ماستيق)، (سكاوت)، (بايونير)، (كادار)، وأخيرًا طائرة بدون طيار (بي. بي. إل. آي) التي تقوم بمهام اعتراض الصواريخ البالستية المعادية في الجو، و(هرمس - 450)، (هانتر)، (هاربي)، (فايربي).

- الذخائر الجوية: تنتج (إسرائيل) في إطار القنابل الموجهة: القنبلة (عوفر) بتوجيه حراري، والقنبلة (بيراميدز) بتوجيه تليفزيوني، والقنبلة (جيولتيني) بتوجيه حراري، وبالليزر، والنظام (يوريل فيست) نقلًا عن الصاروخ الأمريكي جو/ أرض (شرايك)، والصواريخ جو/ جو طرازات (شفرير)، و(يايثون) طرازات من 1 - 5، والصواريخ جو/ أرض (لوز - 1، 2)، (وول آي)، (مافريك)، (بوب آي)، (هيل فاير)، والصواريخ جو/ سطح (جابرائيل) ماركة 3، 4، SS، وقد أدخلت على هذه الذخائر الجوية أنظمة التوجيه بالقمر الصناعي الكوني (GPS) نقلًا عن الولايات المتحدة (JDAM) للهجوم المشترك المباشر.

- الصواريخ البالستية: طورت (إسرائيل) الصواريخ البالستية الفرنسية MD-620، MD- 660، وأنتجت منها طرازات (أريحا - 1، 2، 3)، والتي وصل مدى الأخيرة 2700كم، كما عبرت (إسرائيل) حاجز الصواريخ عابرة القارات وأنتجت الصاروخ (شافيت) 4500 كم الذي أطلق أقمارها الصناعية من طراز (أوفيك)، وهي قادرة على حمل رؤوس تقليدية وفوق تقليدية حتى زنة 1000كم، ولهذه الصواريخ قواذف ثابتة ومتحركة.

- الصواريخ الجوالة (كروز): تنتج (إسرائيل) بتصريح من الولايات المتحدة الصاروخ كروز (هاربون) الذي تسلح به غواصاتها الألمانية من طراز (دولفيتي)، وتتفاوض أيضًا للحصول على الصاروخ كروز (هاربون AGM-84) وحق تصنيعه.

- أسلحة الدفاع الجوي الأرضية: تنتج (إسرائيل) المدافع والرشاشات المضادة والطائرات أعيرة 20مم، 40مم، 35مم، 30مم، والصاروخ أرض/ جو قصير المدى (باراك)، كما أدخلت تحسينات على الصواريخ أرض/ جو (هوك)، و(شابراك).

- الدفاع المضاد للصواريخ: اهتمت (إسرائيل) بتطوير وسائل متعددة للدفاع ضد الصواريخ البالستية العربية، وذلك في إطار الخطة (حوما) شملت الصواريخ (حيتس/ أرو/ السهم) بالتعاون مع الولايات المتحدة، وأسلحة الطاقة الحركية (K. E. W) العاملة بالطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية وأسلحة الطاقة الإشعاعية الموجهة (بالليزر إكس) (D. E. W)، بالإضافة لنظام الليزر عالي الطاقة (THEL) لأغراض الصواريخ قصيرة المدى.

- الأسلحة البحرية: أنتجت (إسرائيل) لنشات الصواريخ (عاليا، سعر، إشيف) المزودة بالصواريخ (هاربون، جزئيل، ومدافع 76مم)، وزوارق الدورية السريعة (دفورا، سوبر دفورا، ناشال، دوب كات، كاترمان)، وصواريخ سطح/ سطح (جبرائيل 1، 2، 3).

- معدات الاتصالات: تنتج (إسرائيل) أجهزة الاتصال بالتردد العالي (HF) والعالي جدًا (VHF) وفوق العالي (UHF)، والاتصال بالموجات الملمترية، والرسائل الشفرية، متعدد القنوات.
- الرادارات: تنتج (إسرائيل) رادارات المقاتلات (EL/ M-2001)، والمحمولة جوًا (ELM 2035) والرادارات البحرية (EL/ M-2200)، والرادارات البرية (EL/ M2121) بعيدة المدى، ونظام الإنذار المبكر الجوي (فالكون)، والذي تم تصديره لكل من الصين والهند.

- الإلكترو بصريات: تنتج (إسرائيل) معدات الرؤية الليلية، سواء بتكثيف الضوء، أو بالاستشعار الحراري، وكذلك وحدات الليزر لقياس المسافات بالألياف الضوئية، وأجهزة نقل صور الفيديو من مصادر مراقبة أرضية وجوية وطائرات بدون طيار، بالإضافة لمعدات استقبال المعلومات من الطائرات بدون طيار.

- الحرب الإلكترونية: تنتج (إسرائيل) أجهزة التنصت اللاسلكي للترددات العالية جدًا، وأجهزة قياس محددات الإرسال، والاستطلاع اللاسلكي، والإعاقة ضد نظم الاتصال التكتيكية، بالإضافة لأجهزة الاستطلاع والإعاقة الرادارية الإيجابية والسلبية ضد الصواريخ الموجهة والرادارات، وذلك من محطات أرضية أو من طائرات خاصة مجهزة مثل الطائرة (أراقا).

- في مجال المهندسين: تنتج (إسرائيل) جميع أنواع التحصينات، والجسور الميكانيكية سريعة التجهيز، وأجهزة كشف الألغام، وإنتاج الألغام المضادة للأفراد والدبابات بأنواعها، وجرافات ودقاقات إزالة الألغام، وأنظمة فتح الثغرات المحمولة، وأحبال المفرقعات، وطوربيدات النيجالور، والشراك الخداعية، بالإضافة لتصنيع معدات النجدة.

- في مجال الأسلحة النووية: ينتج مفاعل ديمونة البلوتونيوم - 239، واليورانيوم المخصب - 235، وقد تمكنت (إسرائيل) بواسطة البلوتونيوم أن تصنع أكثر من 250 سلاحًا نوويًا (قنابل طائرات ورؤوس صواريخ وقذائف مدفعية) استراتيجية وتكتيكية، انشطارية واندماجية ونيترونية، كما أجرت عدة تجارب نووية بعضها في النقب والآخر في جنوب إفريقيا والهند.

- في مجال الأسلحة الكيماوية: تصنع (إسرائيل) جميع أنواع غازات الحرب مثل المضادة للأعصاب (زارين، VX)، ومهيجات الجلد (فوسجيتى، مطرد)، بالإضافة لغازات مهيجة للرئة، وسموم الدم، والمسيلة للدموع، والمواد الحارقة مثل النابالم، والسموم الفطرية (التركسينات)، والغازات المتحدة، وتغليظ بعض الغازات شبه المتحدة لزيادة مدة استمرارها، والغازات الثنائية، كما تصنع (إسرائيل) جميع مهمات الوقاية وأجهزة الاستطلاع الكيماوي الإشعاعي.

- أسلحة الحرب البيولوجية: تصنع (إسرائيل) في مصنع (نيس زيونا) نوعيات مختلفة من أسلحة الحرب البيولوجية مثل الأراضي الفطرية، والبكتيرية (الجمرة الخبيثة)، والفيروسية (الحمى الصفراء، والجدري، وأمراض الركتسيا (التيفوس).

- أسلحة التفجير الحجمي: تصنع (إسرائيل) أسلحة التفجير الحجمي التي تولد موجات ضغط تصل إلى 4540 ضغط جوي، وتفجيرها في الجو، مثل القنبلة CBU- 55، CBU, 72، والقنبلة 3LU-95، والتي تعتمد على تفجير الغازات (أكسيد الإثيلين، وأكسيد البروبيلين).

- الأقمار الصناعية: صنعت (إسرائيل)، وأطلقت إلى الفضاء عدة نوعيات من الأقمار الصناعية، منها سلسلة أقمار التجسس (أوفيك 1 - 5)، و(إيروس)، وأقمار الاتصالات (عاموس 1 - 3)، وأقمار الأرصاد الجوية.

أنشطة الصناعات الحربية الإسرائيلية

تنتج المصانع الحربية الإسرائيلية أكثر من 600 نوع من المنتجات العسكرية التي يتم تصديرها إلى الأسواق الخارجية، وتشمل هذه المنتجات الأسلحة الصغيرة والخفيفة والثقيلة بأنواعها، ومختلف أنواع الذخائر، وعشرات الأنواع من المواد المتفجرة، والأسلحة الصاروخية، والطائرات المأهولة وغير المأهولة، ومركبات القتال بأنواعها، وأجهزة ومعدات الاستطلاع وإدارة النيران والقيادة والسيطرة لجميع أفرع القوات المسلحة بمستوياتها التكتيكية والتعبوية والاستراتيجية، ورادارات الكشف والإنذار الجوية والأرضية، وأقمار التجسس بأنواعها، والمعدات والمهمات المساعدة في كافة المجالات.

ولقد ساعدت المؤسسات البحثية والعلمية المنتشرة في (إسرائيل)، والمقامة منذ نشأتها على تطوير الصناعة الحديثة لـ(إسرائيل)، وتلبية متطلباتها في المجال البحثي، ومنها معهد وايزمان المتخصص في دراسة الكيمياء العضوية والأحياء الجرثومية والفيزياء النووية، والرياضة التطبيقية، والإلكترونات والكيمياء الحيوية، ومعهد التخنيون الذي يعالج بحوث هندسة الطيران والكهرباء والميكانيكا والفيزياء النووية، والجامعة العبرية المهتمة أساسًا بأبحاث الفيزياء والكيمياء والأحياء والرياضيات والعلوم الطبيعية، هذا إلى جانب أنشطة مراكز البحوث والتطوير الموجودة في داخل أفرع القوات المسلحة ومؤسسات وشركات الصناعة الحربية.

ولقد اتبعت الصناعة الحربية الإسرائيلية منذ نشأتها عدة أساليب لتحقيق أهدافها الاستراتيجية، أبرزها الاهتمام بالصيانة والإصلاح، التحديث بإضافة تكنولوجيا جديدة لأسلحة قديمة، وإضافة تكنولوجيا جديدة لأسلحة حديثة، والهندسة العكسية، والتكنولوجيا المزدوجة، وإنتاج أسلحة جديدة بتكنولوجيا ليست جديدة، وقد استهدفت هذه الأساليب إطالة العمر الفني للسلاح والمعدات، وتغيير الأسلوب الذي أنتجت من أجله، وإدخال أنواع جديدة في الخدمة، ورفع كفاءة الأسلحة والمعدات، وزيادة المهام المكلفة بها، بالإضافة لتلبية متطلبات التسويق في الخارج، وقد ساعدت أنشطة التجسس العلمي التي مارستها أجهزة المخابرات الإسرائيلية -لاسيما الموساد- في دفع عجلة الصناعة الحديثة الإسرائيلية خطوات واسعة للأمام، حيث أمكنها أن تحصل على تصميمات لأسلحة ومعدات حديثة ومتقدمة تكنولوجيًا من دول عظمى مثل: الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا، كانت أبرز الأمثلة على ذلك قضية الجاسوس جوناثان بولارد في أمريكا عام 1988، وسرقة تصميمات المقاتلة الفرنسية ((ميراج)) من سويسرا عام 1967، وسرقات اليورانيوم المخصب من ولاية بنسلفانيا عام 1960، وتهريب أجهزة تفجير نووية من الولايات المتحدة عام 1985، وتهريب تكنولوجيا القنابل العنقودية، ونظام استطلاع جوي، وكاميرا إلكترونية عام 1986 من الولايات المتحدة، هذا رغم ما تتيحه اتفاقات التعاون الاستراتيجي مع الولايات المتحدة من إمكانية نقل التكنولوجيا إلى (إسرائيل).

التسليح البيولوجي والكيميائي 

حققت إسرائيل وما زلت تحقق خطوات هامة في التسلح البيولوجي والكيميائي خاصة في ظل رفضها الانضمام لأي معاهدة لحظر انتشار الأسلحة البيولوجية والكيميائية، مما جعل الحديث يقينا عن قدراتها في هذين المجالين تعتمد على التسريبات والتخمينات قبل كل شيء.

ورغم عدم وجود بيانات مؤكدة حول بداية مشروع انتاج الأسلحة البيولوجية في إسرائيل ، الا أنها قد بدأت برنامجها البيولوجي مع قيام الدولة عام 1948 ، واستعانت إسرائيل بكبار العلماء على مستوى العالم المتخصصين في المجال ، كما أنها تتبادل الخبرات والتجارب مع أمريكا. وتقوم إسرائيل بأنتاج عناصر الأمراض الفطرية والتوكسينات مثل كوكسيدمي ، وعناصر الأمراض البكتيرية مثل الجمرة الخبيثة إنتراكس، والكواليرا والطاعون ، وعناصر الأمراض الفيروسية مثل الحمي الصفراء ، حمي الدنج ، والجدري، وشلل الأطفال،  وعناصر أمراض الركتسيات مثل التيفوس، .

اما بخصوص التسليح الكيميائي الإسرائيلي، فتتمتع إسرائيل بمزايا هامة جعلتها تتفوق في التسليح العسكري وغير التقليدي، بكافة أنواعه، وبدأت إسرائيل برنامجها لإنتاج الأسلحة الكيميائية مع قيام الدولة عام 1948، وقد أحاطت برنامجها لإنتاج الأسلحة الكيميائية بسرية تامة، وتقيم إسرائيل العديد من مراكز الأبحاث ومحطات إنتاج الأسلحة الكيميائية بمناطق قرب الناصرة ( بتاح تكفا)، وبالنقب بالقرب من مفاعل ديمونا النووي.

السلاح الإسرائيلي.. من الاعتماد على المسـاعدات إلى التصدير 

في تصريح له قال رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق ديفيد بن غوريون “إن العلم في أيامنا مفتاح القوة العسكرية وشبابنا الموهوبون الذين يدرسون القانون بدل العلم والتكنولوجيا يضيعون رأسمالا بشريا”.

أما شمعون بريز الرئيس الإسرائيلي الحالي ورئيس الوزراء الأسبق فقال “لن يتأتى السلام وحده ولن يتأتى من قبل شعوب خارج المنطقة غير أن بإمكان إسرائيل أن تقربه إذا أقنعت العرب بأنها باستخدام العلم لن يكون هنالك احتمال لضربنا ليس في الوقت الحاضر فحسب وإنما في المستقبل أيضا”.

هذه التصريحات من قيادات تاريخية في إسرائيل يوضح الرؤية التي حكمت البلاد منذ تأسيسها وهي تحقيق تقدم تكنولوجي يقود على تفوق عسكري واقتصادي ويوسع الهوة بين إسرائيل والعرب عسكريا واقتصاديا.
ولقد صدر في إسرائيل كتاب يؤكد أن الصناعات العسكرية في إسرائيل تزود جيشها بخمس منتجاتها الكبيرة فقط، ويصدر 80% منها بهدف الربح وبناء علاقات وصداقات سياسية.

ويوضح كتاب “التكنولوجية المتقدمة- سر القوة الإسرائيلية”، لعوزي عيلام أن إسرائيل طورت صناعة مختلف أنواع الأسلحة لا دفاعا عن نفسها  “دولة محاطة بالأعداء” فحسب، بل استغلتها منذ الثمانينات لبناء شبكة علاقات سياسية وعسكرية مع دول أوروبا والشرق الأقصى وغيرها وجني أرباح من المتاجرة بها.

ويلفت كتاب الباحث عيلام، الذي شغل مناصب مرموقة في الصناعات العسكرية، النظر إلى دور الصناعات العسكرية في تشغيل عشرات آلاف الخبراء والموظفين في مجال التصنيع الأمني.

ويتابع بأنه في 1979 أطلقت إسرائيل برنامج تلبيوت، وفيه جُند الطلاب الموهوبون في المرحلة الثانوية لتأهيلهم في مجال الصناعات العسكرية والإفادة من قدراتهم على الخلق والإبداع.

ويشير الكاتب إلى أن إسرائيل نجحت في بناء شبكات تعاون وتبادل أسلحة وعتاد وخبرات أمنية مع دول غربية منذ عقود، لافتا النظر إلى أهمية علاقات شخصية نسجها مسؤولون إسرائيليون مع نظرائهم في تلك الدول علاوة على تلاقي المصالح.

شركات التقنية.. كيف طوعها جيش الاحتلال لخدمة سياساته وأهدافه؟ 

تتطور الصناعات التقنية في إسرائيل بشكل ملحوظ ومستمر في الآونة الأخيرة، وقد ساعد ذلك جيش الاحتلال على إتمام مهامه بكفاءة أكبر عما كان الأمر عليه في السابق. فحماية التقنية ومواصلة العمل على تطويعها لخدمه الأسلحة يظل دائمًا هاجسًا في عقول القادة العسكريين، وإذا ما أخذنا في الاعتبار الرؤية والفكر اللذان يعتمدان بشكل كبير على العنف والقتل لدى الكثير من القادة الإسرائيليين، وكذلك التركيبة النفسية لهم والإحساس الدائم بالخطر فضلًا عن انخراط الدولة في العديد من الحروب والمواجهات العسكرية على فترات زمنية قصيرة، لأدركنا قيمة وأهمية التطور التقني في داخل الجيش الإسرائيلي وفي أسلحته المختلفة. 

وتنتج إسرائيل العديد من الأسلحة بدءًا من الصواريخ والدبابات والمدرعات والأسلحة الثقيلة والخفيفة، ويحتاج كل ذلك إلى تقنيات خاصة. وقد سعت الحكومة الإسرائيلية إلى تجهيز وتطوير أسلحتها بشكل ملحوظ عندما امتلكت ثلاث شركات للتقنية تعمل على إمداد الجيش بالتقنية اللازمة وبالمعدات الإلكترونية المتقدمة التي تمكنه من إنجاز عمله بشكل أسرع وبكفاءة أكبر، ويمكن القول إن معظم التقنيات التي أنتجتها إسرائيل في القطاع المدني تعود أصولها أيضًا إلى شركات التقنية العسكرية. 

وبشكل عام يعتمد الجيش الإسرائيلي على التقنية المستوردة من الولايات المتحدة مثل طائرة F15 وF16 والطائرة العمودية “أباتشي”. هذا بالإضافة إلى الأسلحة التي يتمّ تطويرها في المؤسسات الصناعية العسكرية المحلية كطائرات كفير والصواريخ والمعدات التي تقتنيها من الولايات المتحدة، والتي تخضع للتطوير في المخازن والمصانع الإسرائيلية.

وقد بدأت الصناعات التقنية تأخذ طريقها في داخل إسرائيل منذ عام 1920 عندما وجع المجتمع الإسرائيلي حاجة قصوى لتأمين حياته ومصالحه وسط الأعداد المتزايدة من الشعوب العربية، فبدأ الجيش في تطوير بعض المصانع التي سخرت إمكاناتها لصناعة الألغام والقنابل الصغيرة. وفي الثلاثينات بدأ الجيش في تنظيم عمله التقني بصورة أكبر، فتم تأسيس عدد من المصانع لإنتاج الأسلحة الصغيرة وتطورت هذه المصانع واندمجت مع بعضها البعض لتكون مؤسسة الصناعات العسكرية الإسرائيلية Israel Military Industries (IMI) في عام 1948 واستمر المصنع في إنتاج الأسلحة الصغيرة ومستلزماتها التقنية، بينما اعتمد الجيش على المساعدات الخارجية وخصوصًا الفرنسية في استيراد الطائرات الحربية والأسلحة المتقدمة الأخرى. 

وقد مثلت حرب 1967 علامة فارقة في تاريخ الصناعات العسكرية الإسرائيلية وتقنياتها، ففي خلال الحرب فرضت فرنسا حظرًا على بيع طائراتها الميراج إلى إسرائيل، وتوجهت إسرائيل إلى التقنية الأمريكية التي ساعدتها كثيرًا منذ ذلك التاريخ وحتى اليوم. ومنذ ذلك التاريخ تطورت مؤسسة صناعات الطيران Isreal Aircraft Industries (IAI) المملوكة للحكومة لتنتج طائرات “كيفير” و“ارافا” و“نيشير” بعدما كانت المؤسسة تتخصص فقط في عمليات الصيانة للطائرات. كما عقدت الحكومة صفقات عملاقة مع الشركات الأمريكية وشراكات مع بوينج ولوكهيد مارتن. 

وقد ساعدت الخبرة الأمريكية وانخراط الإسرائيليين في تطوير صناعاتهم الحربية والتقنيات اللازمة لها في تطوير أول طائرة إسرائيلية صنعت بالكامل في إسرائيل وسميت “لافي” وعملت مؤسسة IAI على تطوير أجهزة التحكم والأسلحة والمعدات اللازمة لهذه الطائرة ولكن المشروع لم يستمر كثيرًا بسبب كلفته العالية. ورغم ذلك واصلت المؤسسة عملها فأنتجت أجهزة متقدمة للرادار، والأسلحة الذكية وطائرات القتال الصغيرة التي تطير بدون طيار، وقد ساعدت الخبرة التي اكتسبتها المؤسسة وأبحاث طائرة لافي على تطويع التقنية لخدمة الأغراض العسكرية، بل وساهم جزء منها في إنتاج صناعات للقطاع التجاري المدني. 

واليوم تملك إسرائيل ما يزيد من 150 شركة تعمل في خدمة التقنية العسكرية، وإمداد الجيش بما هو جديد، وتزيد أرباح هذه الشركات عن ثلاثة مليارات ونصف المليار دولار سنويًا، ويعمل بها نحو خمسون ألف عامل. وتملك الحكومة ثلاث شركات ضخمة في هذا المجال هي IMI التي تنتج الآن العديد من الأسلحة أشرها على الإطلاق الدبابة الشهيرة “ميركافا”، وشركة IAI التي تنتج الآن أنظمة مضادة للصواريخ مثل ارو (السهم) بتمويل ومساعدة أمريكية وطائرات الهنتر Hunter ابدون طيار وغيرها، بالإضافة إلى مؤسسة رافائيل التي تنتج أعدادًا كبيرة من المعدات والأجهزة الإلكترونية المتقدمة والصواريخ والصناعات البحرية. أما الشركات الأصغر نسبيًا فتتضمن شركة ألبيت للأنظمة Elbit Systems التي تعمل على تطوير نظم الاتصال التقني وتطوير البرامج الخاصة بالطائرات المقاتلة والدبابات، ومجموعة تديرن Tadiran والتي تركز على التقنيات الدفاعية ونظم الرادار وأجهزة الإنذار المتقدم. ومن الشركات المهمة أيضًا في هذا المجال سيكلون للطيران واوردن للصناعات وماجل للأنظمة الأمنية وبي في ار للتقنية ومجموعة ألول، وار اس ال للإلكترونيات وسلتيام وغيرهم.

ولا يتضمن هذا التقرير الصناعات النووية التي تحتفظ إسرائيل بأسراها ودور شركات التقنية فيها، وعدد الرؤوس النووية بحوزة إسرائيل غير معلوم إلا أن التقديرات تشير إلى أن إسرائيل قد تملك من 100 إلى 200 رأس نووي.

3 أقمار تجسس إسرائيلية تغطي الشرق الأوسط 

يمكن لإسرائيل بفضل أجهزة الاستطلاع والاستشعار المتطورة والدقيقة على أقمارها الصناعية التجسس على كل شبر داخل الدول العربية ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط وفق ما أكدته نشرة “فورين ريبورت” البريطانية المختصة في الشئون العسكرية بعد أيام من إعلان إسرائيل نهاية يناير الماضي عزمها إطلاق قمر صناعي جديد خلال بضعة أشهر للفضاء بغرض التجسس.

وفي عددها الصادر مؤخرًا قالت النشرة: “إن إسرائيل تسعى من وراء هذا العمل “لتوسيع قدراتها الاستخباراتية، وبخاصة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط؛ لأنها بفضل هذه الأقمار تستطيع مراقبة كل شبر في الأراضي العربية، وكذلك المنشآت النووية الإيرانية” التي أصبحت هدفًا لكثير من أجهزة المخابرات العالمية”.

وتمتلك إسرائيل ثلاثة أقمار تجسس هي “أفق-5” و“أفق-7” و“تكسار” الذي أطلقته في يناير 2008 من مركز سريهاريكوتا الفضائي الهندي، ويقوم بتشغيل رادار عالي القدرات يمكنه التقاط صور في أسوأ الأحوال الجوية، سواء بالليل أو بالنهار.

ومن جانبها، قالت صحيفة “معاريف” الإسرائيلية في يناير 2010: “إن إطلاق القمر الصناعي “أفق 8” للفضاء يأتي في إطار الجهود التي تبذلها الحكومة لجمع المعلومات الاستخباراتية حول أهداف مختلفة في أنحاء العالم، لا سيما المنشآت النووية الإيرانية”، مؤكدة أن هذا القمر “سيمكن الاستخبارات من رصد ما يجري في إيران عدة مرات يوميًا بواسطة عدة أقمار تجسس صناعية من خلال التقاط صور ثلاثية الأبعاد بدقة تقنية عالية”.

أقمار إسرائيل

- "أفــق" هو قمر التجسس الأول في إسرائيل نظرًا لما يمتلكه من إمكانيات وأجهزة دقيقة في الرصد، وأطلق الطراز الأول منه “أفق 1” في 19 سبتمبر عام 1988 بهدف اختبار القدرات التكنولوجية للصاروخ “شافيت” الذي أطلق بواسطته، ووفر لإسرائيل وقتها قدرًا كبيرًا من الاكتفاء الذاتي في مجال المعلومات الاستخباراتية التي كانت تحصل عليها من أقمار التجسس الأمريكية.

وأطلقت إسرائيل “أفق 2” في أبريل 1990 بهدف التأكد من قدرات هذا الجيل من الأقمار التجسسية، لكنه احترق بعد 3 شهور من إطلاقه، وفي أبريل عام 1995 أطلقت إسرائيل “أفق 3” الذي أثبت قدرات إسرائيل على التحكم بعمليات إطلاق الأقمار الاصطناعية دون الحاجة لتلقي أي مساعدة خارجية، حيث تقول مصادر إسرائيلة: إنه يمكنه رصد حركة الآلات العسكرية والصواريخ، والاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية.

وفي 1998 باءت محاول إسرائيل إطلاق صاروخ “أفق 4” بالفشل، ولم يتم الإعلان عن أسباب فشل الإطلاق، إلا أن ذلك دفع الصناعات العسكرية إلى العمل لتمديد وجود القمر الصناعي “أفق 3” في الفضاء، والذي كان من المفترض إنهاء مهمته عام 1998، واعتمدت الاستخبارات العسكرية الإسرائيلية على القمر الصناعي الإسرائيلي التابع للقطاع الخاص “أيروس” في مهامها التجسسية.

وفي مايو 2002 نجحت إسرائيل في إطلاق “أفق 5” الذي يعد قمر التجسس الرئيس الذي تعتمد عليه بشكل أساسي في الوقت الحالي، والذي مثل نقلة نوعية في الصناعات العسكرية الإسرائيلية؛ لما يمتاز به من قدرات استخباراتية وتجسسية عالية تؤهله لكي يكون بداية لجيل جديد من أقمار التجسس، بحسب صحيفة معاريف.

وفي 2004 فشلت إسرائيل في إطلاق “أفق 6” الذي احترق فور إطلاقه، وكان من المفترض أن يكون قمرًا متعدد المهام، سواء التجسسية أو الإعلامية، لتقوم في العام 2007 بإطلاق القمر “أفق 7” الذي جاء تكميلا لمنظومة برنامج الفضاء الإسرائيلي الذي يسعى لاحتلال أكبر منطقة ممكنة من الفضاء فوق الدول العربية والإسلامية؛ حيث إن مهمته الأساسية كانت مراقبة الأماكن المهمة والاستراتيجية في العالمين العربي والإسلامي؛ لأنه مزود بجهاز رادار متطور يتيح له رصد أهداف أرضية من ارتفاع 400 إلى 600 كيلومتر ليلًا ونهارًا، وأيًا كانت الأحوال المناخية.

- تكسار الذي يتميز عن "أفق” في اشتماله على رادار عالي الجودة يمكنه التقاط صور ذات جودة عالية للغاية سواء بالليل أو بالنهار، ويعد من الطرازات الفائقة في أقمار التجسس الإسرائيلية، ويطلق عليه أحيانًا "بولاريس”، وقامت بتصميمه وتطويره وصناعته شركة "إم بي تي” الفضائية، أحد أقسام شركة الصناعات الفضائية الجوية الإسرائيلية، ويؤكد الخبراء العسكريون الإسرائيليون على قدرته على مراقبة إيران عن قرب.

- أيروس يعد من الأقمار التجسسية الإسرائيلية المتقدمة، والتي تستخدم كبدائل مهمة وفعالة للقمر أفق، ويوجد منه طرازان، "أيروس أ1”، و"أيروس ب”، وأطلق للفضاء في ديسمبر 2000 وأبريل 2006 على التوالي، ويتميز بقدرته على التقاط صور بجودة عالية في الليل، وعندما يكون هدف التجسس محاطًا بالغيوم.

ويزود قمرا “أيروس” شركة “إيمدج سات” التابعة لشركة الصناعات الجوية والفضائية الإسرائيلية المؤسسة الدفاعية الإسرائيلية بالصور، ويخدم أيضًا جهات تجارية وحكومات أجنبية لجانب إسرائيل.

 كما طورت على بعض صناعاتها في السنوات الاْخيرة .*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مواضيعك هاجفة دائما مشكور  :Icon26:

----------

